# .LIL CRIMINAL BUILD UP::



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THIS WAS THE BIKE BEFORE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Are you getting any new parts for it?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

AND THIS IS IS NOW STILL IN PROGRESS


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: When do you think it will be painted


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YE4 IM GETTIN A NEW TWISTED FORK ON MONDAY







AND IM GETTIN A WHIT SEAT AND I MITE RE CHROME EVERY THING AND ITZ GONNA B PAINTED ON WEDNESDAY OR THURSDAY....


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Lookin good, So man are you gona trade the old forks too me still? havent got anything back from you on the pm's.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SORRY MAN THERE ALREADY GONE.....


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

where did you get the bike from and are you doing any more custom work on the frame you should mold the fender on the top


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

IT LOOKED GOOD IN THE FIRST PLACE I WANNA SEE IT ALL REAPAINTED AND EVERYTHING :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I NO...IMA REDO THE FRAME IN JULY....


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

like the frame that fender looks good


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

nice frame


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

coool :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THANX!


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

you should cap off the bottom part behind the seat post and the hole where the seat tube was chopped


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

why did u sell ur og fork u should of kept it and then just but twisted suppoorts


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WAT DO U MEAN CAP IT OFF?AND I TRADED IT FOR A TWISED FORK.....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looking good


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THANX!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THIS IS IT EARLYER TODAY AND THIS IS WEN I JUZ PRIMERD IT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looking good homie.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

u should get a seat post with a spear on the bottom and put it thru that hole


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 22 2006, 05:05 PM~5476321
> *u should get a seat post with a spear on the bottom and put it thru that hole
> *


Good idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: i see that you got the forks today i hope you gewt a chance to send mine :biggrin: and ya you should do that spear thing


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IF ANY ONE HAS A GOLD SPEAR ILL GET IT 4RUM THEM AND IM SENDIND THE FORKS TODAY.A HOMIE THANX THEY LOOK GOOD!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 23 2006, 02:12 PM~5482051
> *IF ANY ONE HAS A GOLD SPEAR ILL GET IT 4RUM THEM AND IM SENDIND THE FORKS TODAY.A HOMIE THANX THEY LOOK GOOD!
> *



youre welcome and thank you homie iam coming up with a new build up old school build up to


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HERES MY BIKE I JUZ NOW PAINTED IT AT 5:00 TODAY....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i hope you plan on painting over that gold


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 21 2006, 11:28 AM~5467667
> *WAT DO U MEAN CAP IT OFF?.....
> *


I mean close it off


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@May 23 2006, 04:30 PM~5482894
> *i hope you plan on painting over that gold
> *


im pretty sure its just a base coat.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ya hey has the red in the other topic he made but you should put some patters on it before you do the red :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

SHOULD OF LET ME PAINTED IT... GUESS MY PRICES ARE TO HIGH.. O WELLS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 08:25 PM~5484246
> *SHOULD OF LET ME PAINTED IT... GUESS MY PRICES ARE TO HIGH.. O WELLS
> *


I think its just the shipping that kills it bro.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA MAN ITS BOTH....AND THIS IS JUST A PAINT JOB TILL LIKE AUGUST..... I JUST PUT RED FLAKE ON IT AT 2:45 SO IMA CLEAR IT TOMMORRO.....


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Post the pics


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OK HOLD ON LET ME GO TAKE THE REAL QUICK.....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YE4 I THINK ITS GONNA LOOK OK ONCE IT HAS CLEAR ON IT....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 23 2006, 10:29 PM~5484553
> *I think its just the shipping that kills it bro.
> *


not my fault yall arent in texas.. shipping is only 20 bucks


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I USED TO LIVE IN ARLINGTON TX.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2006, 02:48 PM~5489329
> *not my fault yall arent in texas.. shipping is only 20 bucks
> *


Each way.  And i would have to send you alot of shit.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

A SOCIOS U WILL C ME AT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 24 2006, 04:16 PM~5489514
> *A SOCIOS U WILL C ME AT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND!!!!
> *


r u going to bring your bike out????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 24 2006, 03:16 PM~5489514
> *A SOCIOS U WILL C ME AT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND!!!!
> *


  You will get to meet alot of people this weekend. 

Me
Rosa (rosie's85)
Danny (SIC'N'TWISTED)
Billy
Brian (low83cutty)
Mike (Clown Confution)

and I forgot who else. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK......YE4 IMA BRING MY BIKE....IMA B WITH LO*LYSTICS....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HERE IT IZ NOW!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lookin better!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pretty good.. what did you paint it with.. rattle can...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

looks good


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

AT LEA$T I GOT THIRD IN THE SOCIOS SHOW!!!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THANX


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

are you going to post up pics of the bikes at the show


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YE4..I GOT ALL OV THEM...WICH ONE$ U W4NT TO C?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 28 2006, 07:34 PM~5511017
> *YE4..I GOT ALL OV THEM...WICH ONE$ U W4NT TO C?
> *


just start a topic and post up all the bikes that were there


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

WHAT DID YOU USE TO PAINT THE FRAME SPRAYPAINT OR SPRAYGUN


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I USED SPRAY CAN....AND OK HERE THEY CUM...IT MITE TAKE A WILE.....


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 28 2006, 10:39 PM~5511047
> *I USED SPRAY CAN....AND OK HERE THEY CUM...IT MITE TAKE A WILE.....
> *


:ugh: o god... lol nice bike :thumbsup: .. wow i would definately cruze that around .. much props


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THANX MAN!A I REALLY WAZNT EXPECTING TO GET ANYTHING CUZ THAT WAZ THE FIRTS TIME I INTERD A BIKE.....


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 29 2006, 09:59 AM~5513775
> *THANX MAN!A I REALLY WAZNT EXPECTING TO GET ANYTHING CUZ THAT WAZ THE FIRTS TIME I INTERD A BIKE.....
> *


bahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I SHOULD B GETTIN SUM TRIPLE GOLD PARTS TOMORRO!I HOPE SO YE4 JUZ WAITIN TO C WAT THEY LOOK LIKE ON MY BIKE.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

your bike is clean


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 12 2006, 03:29 PM~5761448
> *your bike is clean
> *


THANX HOMIE  ! I APRICIATE IT :biggrin: !


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

get it striped then it will be perfect


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 12 2006, 03:34 PM~5761484
> *get it striped then it will be perfect
> *


YE4 THATS WAY OM WAITING ON NXT!I MITE TALK TO CUTTY ABOUT DOIN IT 4 ME BUT IM NOT SURE WAT CULOR I WANT IT....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

if it were me i would stripe it black or white


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I THINK ILL PROLY GO WITH WHITE....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 12 2006, 05:39 PM~5762268
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 12 2006, 02:39 PM~5761522
> *YE4 THATS WAY OM WAITING ON NXT!I MITE TALK TO CUTTY ABOUT DOIN IT 4 ME BUT IM NOT SURE WAT CULOR I WANT IT....
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 05:45 PM~5762311
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :wave: :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

damn erics really goin to be mad at ur avtar now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

you got that from cutty huh


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad too


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 05:48 PM~5762334
> *damn erics really goin to be mad at ur avtar now
> *


OH WELL....IF HE DONT LIKE IT HE B LIKE MICHEL JAKSON AND JUZ BEAT IT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

your just mad cause now everyone knows about you.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

why be mad bout that? im a legond in this game


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 04:57 PM~5762407
> *why be mad bout that? im a legond in this game
> *


 :uh: Legend? Game? What kind of crack did you find at the park today?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahahahahaha rauls pist off


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 fight


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 05:00 PM~5762427
> *hahahahahaha rauls pist off
> *


Im pissed that you have a blue interior in your car.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 rauls one of us criminal


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 12 2006, 06:01 PM~5762442
> *Im pissed that you have a blue interior in your car.
> *


HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!! :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 12 2006, 05:01 PM~5762442
> *Im pissed that you have a blue interior in your car.
> *


its comin out shortley and i got my red rag in the window


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 12 2006, 06:03 PM~5762455
> *:0  :0  :0 rauls one of us criminal
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 05:04 PM~5762463
> *its comin out shortley and i got my red rag in the window
> *


right.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 06:04 PM~5762463
> *its comin out shortley and i got my red rag in the window
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 
:thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 12 2006, 05:01 PM~5762442
> *Im pissed that you have a blue interior in your car.
> *


im pissed u drive a blue colored jeep playin lil rob hella loud in it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 06:05 PM~5762474
> *im pissed u drive a blue colored jeep playin lil rob hella loud in it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

one of us-one of us-one of us :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 05:05 PM~5762474
> *im pissed u drive a blue colored jeep playin lil rob hella loud in it
> *


Your mad cause Im living your fantasy.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 12 2006, 06:07 PM~5762488
> *Your mad cause Im living your fantasy.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 12 2006, 05:07 PM~5762488
> *Your mad cause Im living your fantasy.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

They made a topic about you cutty. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=267871


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cutty got OWNED :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 12 2006, 07:18 PM~5763000
> *cutty got OWNED  :0
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

noone got owned


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 07:23 PM~5763050
> *noone got owned
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cutty you did get owned


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 12 2006, 08:55 PM~5763614
> *cutty you did get owned
> *


ENUF.....
:nono:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

naaaaccchhhooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 12 2006, 09:10 PM~5763720
> *naaaaccchhhooooooooo!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

REC DESIGNS


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 13 2006, 09:26 PM~5770450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u better do that fool


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ITS LOOKIN HELLA GOOD HUH!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

have red make the fenders for u


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 13 2006, 09:39 PM~5770527
> *have red make the fenders for u
> *


HUH'S THAT?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

better.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i mean rec make u the fenders for it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 13 2006, 09:39 PM~5770527
> *have red make the fenders for u
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thank you i apreciate it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 13 2006, 09:44 PM~5770569
> *i mean rec make u the fenders for it
> *


HE DID....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 13 2006, 10:52 PM~5770926
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

the design is hella kool


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 14 2006, 04:35 PM~5774724
> *the design is hella kool
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I FINNALY GOT MY PARTS!PERO A DAY TOO LATE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 17 2006, 01:48 PM~5789453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont get it.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

EY RAUL ONE OF MY CLUB MEMBERS WANT ME TO ASK U YESTERDAY IF U HAVE A LO LO CAR?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 17 2006, 02:20 PM~5789631
> *EY RAUL ONE OF MY CLUB MEMBERS WANT ME TO ASK U YESTERDAY IF U HAVE A LO LO CAR?
> *


Whos askin?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2006, 03:35 PM~5789643
> *Whos askin?
> *


A MEMBER IN MY CLUB.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ok. We already established that. Which one of your members?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2006, 03:46 PM~5789684
> *ok. We already established that. Which one of your members?
> *


ILL JUZ TELL HIM A JEEP.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

bike is looking real nice Lil criminal! :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jul 17 2006, 03:47 PM~5789696
> *bike is looking real nice Lil criminal! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: THANX HOMIE!I APRICIATE IT!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

a blue colored jeep


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 17 2006, 04:33 PM~5789883
> *a blue colored jeep
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

ey criminal im sorry if you get offended but your bike is just stupid,dumb,and fucking ugly...........sorry if i offened you..........x3


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 17 2006, 01:48 PM~5789453
> *I FINNALY GOT MY PARTS!PERO A DAY TOO LATE.
> 
> 
> ...



finnaly!!! lol 

sorry it was a day late :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL.NO BIGGY!THERES ALWAYS GONNA B ANTOTHER SHOW...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jul 17 2006, 05:36 PM~5790301
> *ey criminal im sorry if you get offended but your bike is just stupid,dumb,and fucking ugly...........sorry if i offened you..........x3
> *


HA HA HA!FUCKIN RATS THESES DAYS....JUZ ANOTHER HATER.....GO AND KICK IT IN THE SEWER WERE U BELONG!ENUF SAID SO STAY THE FUCK OFF MY SHIT....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 17 2006, 04:44 PM~5790356
> * LOL.NO BIGGY!THERES ALWAYS GONNA B ANTOTHER SHOW...
> *



kool 

cant wait 2 see it on your bike :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 17 2006, 05:49 PM~5790387
> *kool
> 
> cant wait 2 see it on your bike :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

so your sayin cesar chaves is stupid cause he makin the bike a cesar theme and stop hating man if you were gona talk shit keep it to yourself and show respect to criminal hees makin a bike to remember one of the greatest that lived


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 17 2006, 05:50 PM~5790398
> *so your sayin cesar chaves is stupid cause he makin the bike a cesar theme and stop hating man if you were gona talk shit keep it to yourself and show respect to criminal hees makin a bike to remember one of the greatest that lived
> *


X4!ENUF SAID RITE HERE!HE SAID IT ALL IN ONE!!!!  
:thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

fuckin haters good luck on the build you got my suport


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Post a pic of your bike. Do you have all the new parts on?


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

im not disrepecting cesar chaves im just said his bike is ugly................x3


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

if you thought it was ugly keep it too yourself think before you post


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

i still think it is......and is wanna be that way ti'll he charge that paint job.........


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: i believe its a tight bike since im into lowriding and bike and brown pride viva chavez


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

if you dont fuken like it dont post it up keep it too yourself .


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

if you dont fuken like it dont post it up keep it too yourself .


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2006, 05:55 PM~5790448
> *Post a pic of your bike. Do you have all the new parts on?
> *


NAH IM PUTTIN THEM ON RITE NOW AZ WE SPEAK.....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jul 17 2006, 06:05 PM~5790526
> *i still think it is......and is wanna be that way ti'll he charge that paint job.........
> *


EY WAT R U AT RAT OR A CRAB?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

haters


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 17 2006, 06:34 PM~5790649
> *haters
> *


X 4


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

x 14 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 17 2006, 06:42 PM~5790703
> *x 14 :biggrin:
> *


24  :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

x 44


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You know what. You cant spell Schwinn with out a "S" or an "N".


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

chwi


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2006, 05:45 PM~5790726
> *You know what. You cant spell Schwinn with out a "S" or an "N".
> *



True that if u dont have nothing nice 2 say dont say it at all :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 17 2006, 05:32 PM~5790635
> *NAH IM PUTTIN THEM ON RITE NOW AZ WE SPEAK.....
> *


make sure we get pics by tonight


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea pics


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 17 2006, 06:50 PM~5790759
> *make sure we get pics by tonight
> *


I PROLY WILL....


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

ey ya'll look at my new topic im gonna make you guys might like it....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

score


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cool


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 17 2006, 07:00 PM~5790848
> *cool
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics mad


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ERICS PISSED :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

wheres the pics wit te gold shit homie


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 18 2006, 04:52 PM~5797885
> *wheres the pics wit te gold shit homie
> *


ILL PROLY HAVE THEM P BY TODAY...IM STILL WORKIN ON IT....THE FUCKIN HEAT IZ GETTIN TO ME....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hot here too


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 18 2006, 04:08 PM~5797988
> *....THE FUCKIN HEAT IZ GETTIN TO ME....
> *


THEN HURRY THE FUCK UP!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 18 2006, 05:46 PM~5798207
> *THEN HURRY THE FUCK UP!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 18 2006, 04:46 PM~5798207
> *THEN HURRY THE FUCK UP!!!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

See, still on lil bullshitting. :nono:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul is beein boss man today


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

rauls mad :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 18 2006, 06:36 PM~5798451
> *raul is beein boss man today
> *


X2.... :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I FINNALY PUT THE PARTS ON....


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

you need a lucky 7


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

looks real good :0

all u need now is sum red pinstripping and gold leafing and u will be straight


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lil if u want a lucky 7 i got one


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

i havent been on in a while ... but it turned out sick as hell


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 18 2006, 08:41 PM~5799428
> *looks real good :0
> 
> all u need now is sum red pinstripping and gold leafing and u will be straight
> *


DAM U WER READIN MY MIND!AND IM THINKIN OF WHITE PINSTRIPPING WITH GOLD LEAF....AND IM LOOKIN 4 A WHITE SEAT MAYBE....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 18 2006, 08:47 PM~5799462
> *i havent been on in a while ... but it turned out sick as hell
> *


THNX HOMIE!I WAZ SIRPRISED MY SELF CUZ I DIDNT THINK IT WAZ GONNA TURN OUT THAT WELL!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 18 2006, 07:50 PM~5799483
> *DAM U WER READIN MY MIND!AND IM THINKIN OF WHITE PINSTRIPPING WITH GOLD LEAF....AND IM LOOKIN 4 A WHITE SEAT MAYBE....
> *



white would look 2 tacky bro 

i would keep the red

and go with a more bright birght red pinnstripe and maybe even some tan 2 compliment the gold plating and leafing


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IMA TRY TO FIND PICS OF CARS WITH ALMOST THE SAME CULOR I HAVE ON MY BIKE AND C WAT CULOR THEY USED 4 STIPPING IT....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

wat about this

just a lil sumthin i did


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IMA TRY TO FIND PICS OF CARS WITH ALMOST THE SAME CULOR I HAVE ON MY BIKE AND C WAT CULOR THEY USED 4 STIPPING IT....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THAT SHIT LOOK HELLA GUD HOMIE!!!!DAM!THAT SHIT LOOKS REAL!IMA HAVE TO GET THAT DONE!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 18 2006, 08:05 PM~5799524
> *IMA TRY TO FIND PICS OF CARS WITH ALMOST THE SAME CULOR I HAVE ON MY BIKE AND C WAT CULOR THEY USED 4 STIPPING IT....
> *



:0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THOSE R ABOUT THE SAME CULORS U PUT ON MY BIKE!I LOVE THE WAY THAT LOOKS!EXPECUALLY WITH THE GOLD LEAF! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 18 2006, 08:04 PM~5799522
> *wat about this
> 
> just a lil sumthin i did
> ...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 18 2006, 08:11 PM~5799559
> *THOSE R ABOUT THE SAME CULORS U PUT ON MY BIKE!I LOVE THE WAY THAT LOOKS!EXPECUALLY WITH THE GOLD LEAF! :biggrin:
> *


2 tell you the truth the striping on this car is sick and thas where i got the idea on colors


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

your bike will look alot better if you strip it ..............


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jul 18 2006, 08:13 PM~5799574
> *your bike will look alot better if you strip it ..............
> *


yes it would


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

but to tell you the truth...take that gold strip off that steering wheel..........


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jul 18 2006, 08:14 PM~5799584
> *but to tell you the truth...take that gold strip off that steering wheel..........
> *



it does look like it is fadeing i would take the whole sterring wheel down and get it triple gold plated


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

nah just get a custom one......


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

X2!IMA TALK TO MY UNCLE AND C IF HE CAN TALK TO THE GUY THAT DOES THE CARS IN THE CLUB....ILL PROLY HAVE IT DONE B THE NEXT MONTH....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 18 2006, 09:16 PM~5799593
> *it does look like it is fadeing i would take the whole sterring wheel down and get it triple gold plated
> *


I DONT HAVE THE CASH RITE NOW 4 THAT....AND I CAN ALWAYS GET SUM MORE TRIM.....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 18 2006, 08:17 PM~5799610
> *I DONT HAVE THE CASH RITE NOW 4 THAT....AND I CAN ALWAYS GET SUM MORE TRIM.....
> *


and belive it or not homie them lil barring holders change the whole bike the get noticed right away expecially around chrome


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 18 2006, 09:20 PM~5799624
> *and belive it or not homie them lil barring holders change the whole bike the get noticed right away expecially around chrome
> *


YE4!ILL PROLY HIT U UP ON FRIDAY OR NXT MONDAY ABOUT THEM....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 18 2006, 08:23 PM~5799649
> *YE4!ILL PROLY HIT U UP ON FRIDAY OR NXT MONDAY ABOUT THEM....
> *



aight

damn i need 2 start sanding my frame down i wanna paint it lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

also what u reallt need is some triple plated gold rims

i got the ones from my old bike

they have a triple plated lip and hub

and the spokes are triple plated and chrome

they are all dissasembled and prolly need plating and trueing i'll take sum pics for u


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 18 2006, 09:33 PM~5799727
> *also what u reallt need is some triple plated gold rims
> 
> i got the ones from my old bike
> ...


ALRIGHT KU CUZ I REALLY NEED SUM GOLD RIMS!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 18 2006, 09:26 PM~5799670
> *aight
> 
> damn i need 2 start sanding my frame down i wanna paint it lol
> *


WATS THE PLANS 4 THE PAINT?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 18 2006, 08:37 PM~5799757
> *WATS THE PLANS 4 THE PAINT?
> *


dont even know 

i'll be laying down patterns and shit and ima find sumone 2 stripe it


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 18 2006, 08:37 PM~5799757
> *WATS THE PLANS 4 THE PAINT?
> *


dont even know 

i'll be laying down patterns and shit and ima find sumone 2 stripe it


o and here is the front rim the back one is tooken apart cuz i was cleaning them gentaly cuz the got sum surface rust on it cuz sumone put all my bike shit in the rain but only the rims got messed up but im workin on it lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

wanna sell them?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jul 18 2006, 08:54 PM~5799819
> *wanna sell them?
> *



im not sure yet

im cleaning them and shit and when i get them all cleaned up and trued then i'll sell them


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jul 18 2006, 09:54 PM~5799819
> *wanna sell them?
> *


NAH THERE MINE. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 18 2006, 09:51 PM~5799804
> *dont even know
> 
> i'll be laying down patterns and shit and ima find sumone 2 stripe it
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cool rims


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 18 2006, 09:55 PM~5799829
> *im not sure yet
> 
> im cleaning them and shit and when i get them all cleaned up and trued then i'll sell them
> *


TO ME. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 19 2006, 01:53 PM~5804047
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 19 2006, 01:02 PM~5804113
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


would the frame buckle up if you ride it with out a seat post ? im thinking about cuting the seat post of my trike but i still want to ride it!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 19 2006, 02:20 PM~5804183
> *would the frame buckle up if you ride it with out a seat post ? im thinking about cuting the seat post of my trike but i still want to ride it!
> *


it weakens it but u still can ride it


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 19 2006, 02:20 PM~5804183
> *would the frame buckle up if you ride it with out a seat post ? im thinking about cuting the seat post of my trike but i still want to ride it!
> *


SHIT I DONT HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE FRAME.I RIDE MINE ALL THE TIME AROUND THE HOOD....NO PROBLEMS 4 ME....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 19 2006, 01:20 PM~5804183
> *would the frame buckle up if you ride it with out a seat post ? im thinking about cuting the seat post of my trike but i still want to ride it!
> *


What kind of frame do you have? I used to ride my Schwinn trike back when it was primered and I never had any problems. It might hold up if you have one of those taiwan frames. They are a little bit lighter and possably a little bit weaker.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i got the tools to cut the post


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 19 2006, 04:39 PM~5804805
> *i got the tools to cut the post
> *


I NEED TO CAP OFF MY CAT POST......


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

your what criminal??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i got any ****** tool you need. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric farted


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

you are so gay cutty


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u are so faggish lil guy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

your such a **** cutty


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 19 2006, 04:46 PM~5804838
> *your what criminal??
> *


LOL!I FUCKD UP!I MENT CAP OFF MY SEAT POST!


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 19 2006, 02:23 PM~5804469
> *What kind of frame do you have? I used to ride my Schwinn trike back when it was primered and I never had any problems. It might hold up if you have one of those taiwan frames. They are a little bit lighter and possably a little bit weaker.
> *


its a schwinn


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 19 2006, 03:39 PM~5804805
> *i got the tools to cut the post
> *


me to


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 19 2006, 09:27 PM~5806310
> *its a schwinn
> *


I DONT THINK U WOULD HAVE ANY PROBLEMS....


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

hope so


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 06:53 PM~5804877
> *eric farted
> *


hahaa


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 19 2006, 08:27 PM~5806310
> *its a schwinn
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

did u say!!!!!!!! schwinn


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 20 2006, 12:57 PM~5810475
> *:0
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 23 2006, 12:19 PM~5827176
> *
> *


ENUF....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

dam it why you kill it. :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 23 2006, 07:01 PM~5829044
> *dam it why you kill it. :angry:
> *


KUZ I KILL ANYTHANG IM NOT KU WITH....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

party pooper


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 23 2006, 07:07 PM~5829090
> *party pooper
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pooper scooper


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 23 2006, 07:10 PM~5829121
> *pooper scooper
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WAKEST BIKE EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MY 2 CENTS ONLY


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 23 2006, 08:00 PM~5829445
> *WAKEST BIKE EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MY 2 CENTS ONLY
> *


 :uh: U REALLY DONT MEAN SHIT TO ME.....FUCKIN YUNGSTER....
 GROW UP BRO.....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WEN U ROLL WITH BIG FULL CUSTOMS HIT ME UP BITCH


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

OR FOR THAT MATTER REAL CUSTOM ENGRAVING HIT ME UP


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 23 2006, 08:12 PM~5829523
> *WEN U ROLL WITH BIG  FULL CUSTOMS HIT ME UP BITCH
> *


BITCH I BEN ROLLIN B4 U COULD EVEN U WALK AND NO ONE WANTS TO HIT UR FAGGET ASS UP!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 24 2006, 01:12 PM~5829523
> *WEN U ROLL WITH BIG  FULL CUSTOMS HIT ME UP BITCH
> *


Eric, play nice


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 23 2006, 08:20 PM~5829566
> *Eric, play nice
> *


NAH FUCK ERIC AND HIS FAMILY!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 24 2006, 01:21 PM~5829571
> *NAH FUCK ERIC AND HIS FAMILY!
> *


 :uh: 
:nono:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WELL THAT FU NEEDS TO GROW UP!IM GETTIN SICK OF HIS SHIT....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

UPGRADE UR BIKE COMPLATELY AND I WONT SAY SHIT

TIME MONEY AND DETICATION WAT MAKE A GOOD BIKE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 23 2006, 08:39 PM~5829658
> *UPGRADE UR BIKE COMPLATELY AND I WONT SAY SHIT
> 
> TIME MONEY AND  DETICATION WAT MAKE A GOOD BIKE
> *


 :uh: WELL WTF U THINK IM TRYIN TO DO.....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what the hell is goin on in here damn


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 23 2006, 09:26 PM~5829825
> *what the hell is goin on in here damn
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 23 2006, 08:00 PM~5829445
> *WAKEST BIKE EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MY 2 CENTS ONLY
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

stop it you guys before i tell on you. :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 24 2006, 06:26 AM~5831118
> *stop it you guys before i tell on you. :0
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 24 2006, 02:00 PM~5833121
> *:0
> *


WAZ UP BILLY.
:wave:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 24 2006, 02:07 PM~5833151
> *WAZ UP BILLY.
> :wave:
> *


sup nothen much :biggrin: to dam hot!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 24 2006, 02:10 PM~5833165
> *sup nothen much :biggrin: to dam hot!!!!
> *


HA HA!X2 BRO....I HAVENT DONE SHIT IN THE PAST WEEK....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 24 2006, 02:17 PM~5833201
> *HA HA!X2 BRO....I HAVENT DONE SHIT IN THE PAST WEEK....
> *


me ether  when swimming :biggrin: havent tried to work on my trike i think ill die if i do from heat stroke


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 25 2006, 01:52 AM~5837445
> *me ether   when swimming :biggrin: havent tried to work on my trike i think ill die if i do from heat stroke
> *


 YE4 IF I WANNA WORK ON MY BIKE ILL BRING IT IN THE COLD ASS HOUSE....I JUZ GOT A OLD RACING BIKE AND A MOUTAIN BIKE 4 20 DOLLARS 4RUM MY GRANDMAS STORE....I DONT NO WAT IMA DO WITH THEM.....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hola senior criminal.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

EY DUZ ANYONE NO HUZ SELLIN THIS SEAT AND IZ IT STILL 4 SELL?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i think its death dealer seat pan not sure.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

was soldl for 250 or 300 i belive so


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAM.....THATS GAY....ALRITOZ THANX.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IM TALKIN TO THE GUY RITE NOW ABOUT STRIPPING AND GOLD LEAFING MY BIKE! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 28 2006, 07:50 AM~5858457
> *IM TALKIN TO THE GUY RITE NOW ABOUT STRIPPING AND GOLD LEAFING MY BIKE! :biggrin:
> *


Who?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

and how much?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 28 2006, 08:51 AM~5858463
> *Who?
> *


I DONT NO HIZ NAME BUT HE DID MOSTLY ALL OF OUR CARS IN THE CLUB. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Angelo right? Big white guy? How much is he charging you?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

price


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IT SHOULD B A GOOD ENUF PRICE...IM NOT SURE YET....IMA CALL HIM BACK AT TEN AFTER I CUT THE LAWN IN CUPLE MINITS...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think he charges 250 for a bike? He told me but it was a long time ago.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wow 25O i would rather let cutty do it


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK....CUZ I WAZ TALKIN TO ONE OF THE BIG HOMIE IN THE CLUB AND HE WAZ GONNA TALK TO HIM 4 ME....BUT IMA C WAZ UP INA HOUR OR SO.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 28 2006, 08:04 AM~5858549
> *wow 25O i would rather  let cutty do it
> *


Its worth it. This guy is probably the best around here.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 28 2006, 09:04 AM~5858549
> *wow 25O i would rather  let cutty do it
> *


 NAH I THINK IMA STICK WITH THIS OTHER GUY IMA C WAT HEZ GONNA CHARGE AND IM JUZ GONA GET MY MONEY WEN I GO TO THE BANK TOMORR


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 28 2006, 08:09 AM~5858581
> *NAH I THINK IMA STICK WITH THIS OTHER GUY IMA C WAT HEZ GONNA CHARGE AND IM JUZ GONA GET MY MONEY WEN I GO TO THE BANK TOMORR
> *


I would. Your going to get atleast two colors and probably some gold leaf or something. See what he says.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 28 2006, 09:11 AM~5858594
> *I would. Your going to get atleast two colors and probably some gold leaf or something. See what he says.
> *


I MITE GO WITH THE TAN TO....IF HE COULD AND YE4 IM GETTIN THE GOLD LEAF 2. BUT I GOTTA TAKE MY BIKE ALL APART.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ALRIGHT I JUZ TALKD TO THE GUY AND ITS GONNA B AROUND $***.**


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

how much


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 28 2006, 10:52 AM~5859270
> *how much
> *


AROUND $125.00 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

not bad how much will it be for me tell em ima good friend. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 28 2006, 11:00 AM~5859330
> *not bad how much will it be for me tell em ima good friend. :biggrin:
> *


LOL....UM I WILL TRY....I HAVE A PLAN UP IN MY HOLSTER....U GUYS WILL B SHOCKD.....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 28 2006, 11:15 AM~5859420
> *what :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 28 2006, 11:44 AM~5859555
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 28 2006, 11:46 AM~5859563
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

dose that guy do silver leaf?????


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 28 2006, 12:24 PM~5859784
> *dose that guy do silver leaf?????
> *


UMM......
:dunno: I CAN ASK THO AND TELL U.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 28 2006, 12:25 PM~5859796
> *UMM......
> :dunno: I CAN ASK THO AND TELL U.
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 28 2006, 12:26 PM~5859797
> *
> *


YE4 IMA GO THERE 2DAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 28 2006, 12:27 PM~5859806
> *YE4 IMA GO THERE 2DAY.... :biggrin:
> *


  your getting it pinstiped today?????


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA IMA BOUT TO LEAVE 2 GET IT DONE IN LIKE 10 MIN. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

how the striping go


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

man yo bike came out hella koo


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CRIMINALS MAD!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wheres this fool at?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

probly got shot


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

the pinstriper kidnapped him


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 30 2006, 09:52 AM~5868422
> *probly got shot
> *


in the ass.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh: sucks for him


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yup.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

he probitaly got shot by a sureno :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

maybe


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

hopefully


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy+Jul 30 2006, 04:37 PM~5870110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hope he okay.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

the south sac surenos got to him


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

he got his shit pushed in.  poor guy


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 30 2006, 06:30 PM~5870370
> *he got his shit pushed in.  poor guy
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

stiches


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 30 2006, 06:18 PM~5870293
> *the south sac surenos got to him
> *


HA HA!YE4 BRO THATS FUNNY U MENTIOND THAT CUZ MY HOMIE JUZ BLEW ONE OF THOSE FUZ BRAINS OUT....BUT YEA I GOT THE STRIPPING DONE BY ANGELO ON FRIDAY!ITS DONE!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 30 2006, 07:09 PM~5870728
> *HA HA!YE4 BRO THATS FUNNY U MENTIOND THAT CUZ MY HOMIE JUZ BLEW ONE OF THOSE FUZ BRAINS OUT....BUT YEA I GOT THE STRIPPING DONE BY ANGELO ON FRIDAY!ITS DONE!
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

get a difrent angle


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 30 2006, 08:04 PM~5871145
> *get a difrent angle
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

not bad


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 30 2006, 08:26 PM~5871249
> *not bad
> *


THANX HOMIE!I THINK IT LOOK$ HELLA BETTER IN PERSON!BUT ITS KU!I THINK U CAN WE CHANGED IT UP A LIL!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not bad. What are you going to do next?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2006, 09:06 PM~5871457
> *Not bad. What are you going to do next?
> *


UM GET TRIPLE GOLD RIMS. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 30 2006, 09:15 PM~5871537
> *  looks good
> *


THANX BRO!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 30 2006, 09:15 PM~5871537
> *  looks good
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hey man I got the perfect seat for your bike, Ill post up a pic here in in a minute, you interested?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 30 2006, 09:29 PM~5871624
> *hey man I got the perfect seat for your bike, Ill post up a pic here in in a minute, you interested?
> *


4$HO BRO LET ME C IT!AND DO U GOT THE SISSY BAR 2 CUZ I REALLY NEED ONE!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

yea i gotta sissy bar too, im posting the seat right now, hold on


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 30 2006, 09:37 PM~5871675
> *yea i gotta sissy bar too, im posting the seat right now, hold on
> *


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

theres the seat, ill get pics of the sissy bar too here in a second


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THAT LOOKS SIC!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i see you got it stripped.. how much u pay


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

oopps!, well I forgot untill i flipped the seat, the mount is cut off from when I showed it off my old bike, it can be replaced with your seat pan, but I forgot all about it, well, because of this, I will sell it for $20 shipped if your still interested. my bad for forgetting this, but It can be fixed.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK....WELL WAT AM I GONNA HAVE 2 DO SO I CAN PUT IT ON MY BIKE?AND WERS THE BAR?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

theres the sissy bar, old school double square twist from slam n' ride. very nice bars, $75 shipped

and some other nice twisty things.....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OK THE BAR IZ 75????


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

yup, show chrome and shipped to you.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 30 2006, 09:56 PM~5871804
> *yup, show chrome and shipped to you.
> *


OK HOW MUCH WILL IT B PLUS THE SEAT PLUS SHIPPIN?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hows $100 shipped, i forgot you live in cali, shipping will be pretty high.

thats 25 for the seat shipped, and 75 for the bars shipped, both custom made pieces that you cant buy these days.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 30 2006, 10:01 PM~5871841
> *hows $100 shipped, i forgot you live in cali, shipping will be pretty high.
> 
> thats 25 for the seat shipped, and 75 for the bars shipped, both custom made pieces that you cant buy these days.
> *


OK HOMIE....WELL LET ME C WAT I CAN DO AND PM ME WITH THE FINAL PRICE OF BOTH OF THEM 2GETHER.....


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

that is the final price, $100 shipped, Ill probably only make $70 after shipping, but thats cool, I wanna hook your bike up, Im cool like that.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 30 2006, 10:14 PM~5871927
> *that is the final price, $100 shipped, Ill probably only make $70 after shipping, but thats cool, I wanna hook your bike up, Im cool like that.
> *


4$HO HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:  SO ITS ALL 100 SHIPPED?OR 70 SHIPPED CUZ IMA TRY TO GET A MONEY ORDER.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

can you read homie? :roflmao: 
I said $100 shipped to your door
I said that after I pay to ship the shit, Ill make about$70 cause ill pay about $30 to ship them to you, but thats okay

so you pay me $100, and you get the seat and bars, you understand now?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

:uh: why pay $75 for that sissy bar when when you can get the same one for $40 bucks DOUBLE SQUARE TWISTED SISSY BAR CHROME


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hey bitch, look at that pic one more time, thats not the same sissy bar, look at the upper loop, not even close, and Im sure that $40 one is not show chrome peice made by warren wong, so go on some were with that shit


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

and you can get a TRIPLE SQAURE TWISTED SISSY BAR for even less TRIPLE SQAURE TWISTED SISSY BAR 



looks like this fool tried to get over you big time


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

okay hater, I see how it is, you think im trying to rip lil criminal off.
once again, this is a quality show chrome piece, do you know what show chrome is??? that shit aint cheap, and this sissy bar is very detailed. I love how fools like you think more twists = better. your just know everything dont you?
oh yea, how much is shipping on that piece?? huh???


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 30 2006, 10:24 PM~5872385
> *okay hater, I see how it is, you think im trying to rip lil criminal off.
> once again, this is a quality show chrome piece, do you know what show chrome is??? that shit aint cheap, and this sissy bar is very detailed. I love how fools like you think more twists = better. your just know everything dont you?
> oh yea, how much is shipping on that piece?? huh???
> *


oh yea :dunno:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

okay, thats your opinion, fine

if he dont want it, he wont buy it, but im not gonna let a nice part like that go for less to anyone, I payed $110 brand new for that and its just like new. so say what you want.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 30 2006, 10:24 PM~5872385
> *okay hater, I see how it is, you think im trying to rip lil criminal off.
> once again, this is a quality show chrome piece, do you know what show chrome is??? that shit aint cheap, and this sissy bar is very detailed. I love how fools like you think more twists = better. your just know everything dont you?
> oh yea, how much is shipping on that piece?? huh???
> *


i got my trike kit shipped for $15 from masterlowrider and you asking $30 for a sissy bar and seat :roflmao:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I dont know how much shipping is because ive never shipped anything before, Im just guessing because thats from Ky to Ca. why are you being such a bitch?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

well I guess you dont want these parts because someone thinks im trying to rip you off lil criminal.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

dont bother with this clown :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 31 2006, 01:58 AM~5872855
> *:0
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 30 2006, 08:53 PM~5871776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for thies they are the fork support bars right?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 04:12 PM~5876837
> *how much for thies they are the fork support bars right?
> *


PERTY MUCH.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2006, 04:16 PM~5883624
> *:uh:                :uh:
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 1 2006, 04:18 PM~5883640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


scrapa :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2006, 04:19 PM~5883645
> *scrapa  :biggrin:
> *


****** :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice pic.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 1 2006, 04:23 PM~5883675
> *nice pic.
> *


TH4NX! :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hey man, if your still interested holla at me. if not, I understand. but seriously, that joker had no idea what this sissy bar looks like in person. and the seat, other than the bottom is a nice peice for your bike. and you wont find a nicer seat for 25 shipped, I just dont need it anymore, its about 7 years old, its been in a box.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

oh and by the way, $75 for both just so I can be competitive.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 04:24 PM~5883683
> *hey man, if your still interested holla at me. if not, I understand. but seriously, that joker had no idea what this sissy bar looks like in person. and the seat, other than the bottom is a nice peice for your bike. and you wont find a nicer seat for 25 shipped, I just dont need it anymore, its about 7 years old, its been in a box.
> *


YE4 BRO ILL TAKE THE SEAT....N WATS ALL THE PARTS I NEED TO PUT IT ON MY BIKE?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ill sell u my seat when i get my new one :biggrin: 20 bucks unlesws the upolstrey guy uses it to make the new one out of it :0 but his is nicer :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

just the bottom half of another seat. unlesss you know someone thats handy with a welder that can just weld you a new braket up.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 04:29 PM~5883732
> *just the bottom half of another seat. unlesss you know someone thats handy with a welder that can just weld you a new braket up.
> *


 :wave: i got a scwinn seat pan u can have  iam sure it will work just put the fabric over it, or i can cut it off and weld it to your seat pan


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

whats the next show?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 1 2006, 04:36 PM~5883790
> *whats the next show?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wen is the next show gona be at ?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 04:29 PM~5883732
> *just the bottom half of another seat. unlesss you know someone thats handy with a welder that can just weld you a new braket up.
> *


DAM....WAT IF I JUZ GET A CHROME SEAT PAN?HOW DO I PUT IT ON THERE?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 1 2006, 04:45 PM~5883838
> *wen is the next show gona be at ?
> *


HU NOES???? UM IN SEPTEMBER IN SAN JO?IM NOT SURE....I MITE GO TO HOT AUGUST NITE$ :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

so criminal how many scraps have you laid out this week.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

criminal i got a scwinn seat pan u can have :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 1 2006, 04:55 PM~5883932
> *so criminal how many scraps have you laid out this week.
> *


HA HA...NUN RITE NOW...THAT MITE CHANGE 2MORRO OR THURSDAY....I GOT 2 PUTOS THAT KILL MY CUZZOS SO WE GOTTA GE 2 OR THREE MORE....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2006, 04:56 PM~5883940
> *criminal i got a scwinn seat pan u can have :cheesy:
> *


PICS?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

in a min :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy: get one for me 

sorry about your buddys


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

n/m my scannners not working


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OH 4$HO BRO N TH4T$ FAMILY SO YE4....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2006, 05:10 PM~5883998
> *n/m my scannners not working
> *


AW THATS SUM SHAT...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2006, 03:34 PM~5883768
> *:wave:  i got a scwinn seat pan u can have    iam sure it will work just put the fabric over it, or i can cut it off and weld it to your seat pan
> *


pics of the seat pan or other schwinn parts you have?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 06:03 PM~5884290
> *pics of the seat pan or other schwinn parts you have?
> *


EY RAUL U GOT ANYTHING 4 SALE,OR U WANNA GET RID OV?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok iam not sure if its a schwinn i think it is but when i was looking at it it dont say schwinn andy where but u can have it u u want :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2006, 08:52 PM~5885484
> *ok iam not sure if its a schwinn i think it is but when i was looking at it it dont say schwinn andy where but u can have it u u want :biggrin:
> *


HU DA HELL IZ ANDY?N ALRIGHT KU....PERO I GOTTA C PICS....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:uh: :dunno:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 1 2006, 08:58 PM~5885534
> *HU DA HELL IZ ANDY?N ALRIGHT KU....PERO I GOTTA C PICS....
> *


ITS FREE :biggrin: ILL TRY TO GET THE PIC TOMARROW


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2006, 09:15 PM~5885677
> *ITS FREE  :biggrin:  ILL TRY TO GET THE PIC TOMARROW
> *


KU $hIT! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2006, 09:15 PM~5885677
> *ITS FREE  :biggrin:  ILL TRY TO GET THE PIC TOMARROW
> *


WERS THE PIC BRO?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 30 2006, 06:59 PM~5871113
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha Fuckin good shit u came through with them colors :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 2 2006, 12:55 PM~5889691
> *hahaha Fuckin good shit u came through with them colors :thumbsup:
> *


YE4 BRO I THINK THOSE CULORS LOOK THE BEST ON THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What else are you going to do to it or whats next?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2006, 04:02 PM~5890994
> *What else are you going to do to it or whats next?
> *


RIMS....THEN I MITE START A TRIKE PROJECT....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 2 2006, 03:06 PM~5891020
> *RIMS....THEN I MITE START A TRIKE PROJECT....
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2006, 04:06 PM~5891021
> *
> *


YE4 I SHOULD GET THE RIMS SUMTIME NEXT WEEK....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

EY WAT DO PEOPLE USE TO HOLD THERE PLAQES ON THER BIKES?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

a custom mount


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WAT ABOUT ONE OF THOSE BUMPERS 4 THE BIKE?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea that works, or screw it in the back of your sissybar too.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HOW IZ THAT?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

just screw the plack on the sissy bar with a good size bolt.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 04:19 PM~5898083
> *just screw the plack on the sissy bar with a good size bolt.
> *


IN DA HOLSE IN AT THE AND OF THE BAR?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

or like this .....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u can see in the back where the plaque mounts


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK.THAT LOOKS GUD LIKE THAT....N COULD I PUT IT WER THE CHAIN GUARD MOUNT IS BY THE SPROCKET?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

just do it like cutty's bike.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 03:34 PM~5898210
> *just do it like cutty's bike.
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

BUT MY PLACK IS A SHIT LOAD BIGGER....I THINK.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ok u see on that blue bike i posted look at not the lux plague but the conental kit with them 2 twisted lite brakets u mount a big one on that ..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 04:49 PM~5898294
> *ok u see on that blue bike i posted look at not the lux plague but the conental kit with them 2 twisted lite  brakets u mount a big one on that ..
> *


OK I NEED ONE OF THOSE THEN.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

that too.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 04:52 PM~5898310
> *that too.
> *


ANYONE GOT ONE 4SALE?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

build one.....or get creative with your parts


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u can get them conental kits online for cheep now a days


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

if your smart youll get it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

U THINK I SHOULD HIT DLK UP?OR TRY MY BIKE SHOP FIRST?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

get creative with the fork bars man make ur own


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

try ur shop first


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:29 PM~5898521
> *try ur shop first
> *


OK IMA HIT THEM UP 2MORRO....N WAT BARS R U TALKIN ABOUT LIL GUY?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 04:33 PM~5898549
> *OK IMA HIT THEM UP 2MORRO....N WAT BARS R U TALKIN ABOUT LIL GUY?
> *


he talkin bout the gay bars


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:37 PM~5898598
> *he talkin bout the gay bars
> *


HA HA HA!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:37 PM~5898598
> *he talkin bout the gay bars
> *


WERE CUTTYS ALWAYS AT!!!! BECAUSE HE CAN GET NONE :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billy is just mad i exposed him


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul is lookin for a mangina


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

use your support fork bars criminal get creative.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 06:25 PM~5899037
> *pm sent
> *


 :uh: RAUL JUST WHORING NOW EVEY TOPIC I SEE RAULS IN IT SAYIN PM SENT LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:26 PM~5899046
> *raul is lookin for a mangina
> *


Im going to go look for a dictionary cause I dont know what that is. :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 06:25 PM~5899037
> *pm sent
> *


 :uh: RAUL JUST WHORING NOW EVEY TOPIC I SEE RAULS IN IT SAYIN PM SENT LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 05:27 PM~5899054
> *:uh:  RAUL JUST WHORING NOW EVEY TOPIC I SEE RAULS IN IT SAYIN PM SENT LOL
> *


pm sent


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 06:26 PM~5899051
> *use your support fork bars criminal get creative.
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 06:24 PM~5899024
> *billy is just mad i exposed him
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 06:27 PM~5899059
> *pm sent
> *


1,500 4 THE FRAME?OK ILL TAKE IT.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

told u raul is makin a trap as soon as u say u want the frame bam he screams n farts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 06:31 PM~5899110
> *pm sent
> *


PM RECIEVED


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 06:30 PM~5899102
> *told u raul is makin a trap as soon as u say u want the frame bam he screams n farts
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 06:32 PM~5899126
> *PM RECIEVED
> *


IN THE ASS.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAM BRO CALM DOWN....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 05:43 PM~5899221
> *DAM BRO CALM DOWN....
> *


Check your email.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bwhahaahah


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 06:47 PM~5899241
> *Check your email.
> *


 :0 
  CAN U HOLD IT 4 ANOTHER WEEK?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 05:50 PM~5899253
> *:0
> CAN U HOLD IT 4 ANOTHER WEEK?
> *


Will you have all of the $$$?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

turkey-gravy and cranberry sauce whooooeeeeee !!!! :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i got it off the litle richard comercial.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 06:53 PM~5899268
> *Will you have all of the $$$?
> *


CAN U MAKE IT INTO A RADICAL FRAME?AND IF SO ILL BUY IT OFF OF U AFTER CUZ I DONT HAVE ANY TOOLS TO DO THAT KIND OF STUFF....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 06:03 PM~5899340
> *CAN U MAKE IT INTO A RADICAL FRAME?AND IF SO ILL BUY IT OFF OF U AFTER CUZ I DONT HAVE ANY TOOLS TO DO THAT KIND OF STUFF....
> *


if you buy the frame I can make it happen, but its all about the $$$.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 07:04 PM~5899342
> *if you buy the frame I can make it happen, but its all about the $$$.
> *


ALRIGHT ILL PROLY HAVE THE MONEY BY NEXT FRIDAY OR SO....CUZ THE RIMS N STUFF TOOK A BIG BITE OUTA MY POCKET...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

how much were the rims criminal.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 07:09 PM~5899373
> *how much were the rims criminal.
> *


$$$$


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 07:04 PM~5899342
> *if you buy the frame I can make it happen, but its all about the $$$.
> *


fuck the $$$.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 07:15 PM~5899405
> *fuck the $$$.
> *


IM NOT SURE IF I WANNA GO WITH A RADICAL TRIKE OR JUZ A FULL CUSTOM TRIKE.
:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 06:07 PM~5899360
> *ALRIGHT ILL PROLY HAVE THE MONEY BY NEXT FRIDAY OR SO....CUZ THE RIMS N STUFF TOOK A BIG BITE OUTA MY POCKET...
> *


How much $$$? PM me what you want or what your looking to do.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 07:16 PM~5899414
> *IM NOT SURE IF I WANNA GO WITH A RADICAL TRIKE OR JUZ A FULL CUSTOM TRIKE.
> :dunno:
> *


why your going to lose any way!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

out here all the trikes get put in the same class, u should go with a street chrome trike


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 07:25 PM~5899464
> *why your going to lose any way!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> out here all the trikes get put in the same class, u should go with a street chrome trike
> *


NAH BRO IM KU.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 07:29 PM~5899476
> *NAH BRO IM KU.
> *


 :biggrin: na but there is hard comp out here theres raul,danny,billy,cutty,roc???? then the other ones too


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 07:32 PM~5899497
> *:biggrin:  na but there is hard comp out here theres raul,danny,billy,cutty,roc???? then the other ones too
> *


YEA....ITS KU IM NOT INA RUSH....IT WILL TAKE ALOT OF TIME TO GET WER RAUL DANNY N CUTTY ARE.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 06:44 PM~5899576
> *YEA....ITS KU IM NOT INA RUSH....IT WILL TAKE ALOT OF TIME TO GET WER RAUL DANNY N CUTTY ARE.....
> *


but I can help.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

time n money


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 07:45 PM~5899579
> *but I can help.
> *


YE4 I REALLY NEED IT!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 06:48 PM~5899601
> *:biggrin: YE4 I REALLY NEED IT!
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 07:49 PM~5899610
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 07:44 PM~5899576
> *YEA....ITS KU IM NOT INA RUSH....IT WILL TAKE ALOT OF TIME TO GET WER RAUL DANNY N CUTTY ARE.....
> *


iam tryin too :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 08:06 PM~5899667
> *iam tryin too :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u guys aint on our level


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 08:13 PM~5899719
> *u guys aint on our level
> *


 IS URZ FULL CUSTOM?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

naw semi


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 08:13 PM~5899719
> *u guys aint on our level
> *


 IS URZ FULL CUSTOM?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

naw semi


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OK.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 08:13 PM~5899719
> *u guys aint on our level
> *


iam going to be past your level iam going 4 rauls and dannys level


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 08:27 PM~5899774
> *iam going to be past your level iam going 4 rauls and dannys level
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 07:13 PM~5899719
> *u guys aint on our level
> *


 :uh: What level of crack are you on?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 08:29 PM~5899786
> *:uh:  What level of crack are you on?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 07:29 PM~5899786
> *:uh:  What level of crack are you on?
> *


fine then u guys aint on me n dannys level :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 07:33 PM~5899812
> *fine then u guys aint on me n dannys level :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 4 2006, 09:04 AM~5902041
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dog_jerry (Aug 4, 2006)

look better at it


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dog_jerry_@Aug 4 2006, 12:52 PM~5903202
> *look better at it
> *


HUH? :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i was top 2 poster yesterday with 170 post in one day :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

CUZ UR ASS ALWAYS JUZ PUT SMILEY FACES N SHIT...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :0 :cheesy:  :uh:   :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im top 2 poster in 2 days straight.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 jelous :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:nono:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:biggrin: yes u are :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i know u are u just dont say it. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

+  =MELLO LIKE JELLO


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

eyy homie how much did u pay for the striping??


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

not many pics in this topic :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 5 2006, 07:12 AM~5907330
> *not many pics in this topic :dunno:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

weres criminal?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes mad


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

probly doin drivebys.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

KILLIN SCRAPAS :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

most likly he is.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

YEAP

LIL GUY I SENT THE BADGES OFF TODAY


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

awsome, now a pic of the chaingaurd MR HARRISON.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 5 2006, 09:50 PM~5910130
> *awsome, now a pic of the chaingaurd MR HARRISON.
> *


I NEED TO GO BUY SOME BATTERIES I DONT HAVE ANY


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

HAVE U SEEN RAUL ORIGINAL SCHWINN BIKE?????IT HAS THE SAME CHAIN GAURD


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Aight homie

these took 4 hours each 2 make cuz the gold lip was really really faded real bad

i i got some good chrome lips and put chrome and gold spokes with a nice triple gold plated hub 

and its coming your way uffin:











Should look really really nice on your bike bro :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 5 2006, 08:57 PM~5910168
> *
> 
> HAVE U SEEN RAUL ORIGINAL SCHWINN BIKE?????IT HAS THE  SAME CHAIN GAURD
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 6 2006, 11:24 AM~5912360
> *Aight homie
> 
> these took 4 hours each 2 make cuz the gold lip was really really faded real bad
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Are you going to build a trike?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 6 2006, 11:24 AM~5912360
> *Aight homie
> 
> these took 4 hours each 2 make cuz the gold lip was really really faded real bad
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD BRO!EY DID U GET THE MONEY?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2006, 02:16 PM~5913111
> *Are you going to build a trike?
> *


YE4 MYBAD RAUL 4 NOT CALLIN....AND YE4 IM BUILDIN A TRIKE....I JUZ BOUT 2 FRAMES 4 $5O ONE A GIRLS SHWINN AND ANOTHER SHWINN.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 5 2006, 02:46 AM~5907086
> *eyy homie how much did u pay for the striping??
> *


I PAID $50....AND I NO THERE BARLY ANYPICS OF HOW IT IZ NOW CUZ I BEN TO LAZY TO PUT BATTERYS IN MY CAMERA....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 6 2006, 05:52 PM~5914248
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO!EY DID U GET THE MONEY?
> *



yea i got it homie thx


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

4$HO BRO!THATS GUD 2 HEAR!SO WEN R U SENDING THEM OUT?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

HOW MUCH DOES THAT GUY CHARGE 4 RIMS?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O YE4 AND THE GOLD CUPS 2 IF U FORGOT.....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2006, 11:33 AM~5918447
> *O YE4 AND THE GOLD CUPS 2 IF U FORGOT.....
> *



I DIDNT FORGET HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:  ALRIGHT KOOL!EY DID THAT GU COME THREW WITH THE MONEY 4 THE BARS?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

were wure u criminal.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I WAZ ON A MISSION BRO.....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2006, 01:39 PM~5919311
> *:0  :biggrin:   ALRIGHT KOOL!EY DID THAT GU COME THREW WITH THE MONEY 4 THE BARS?
> *


naw i havnt recived shit from him...

oyea foo my last name is FELIX NOT SELIX

haha u put selix on the envelope i aint trippin though :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HA HA HA!U NO Y LIL BRO WROTE UR NAME AND SHIT OVER THE FONE AND HE PROLY MISS HEARD ME....MYBAD BRO....AT LEAST HE GOT THE ADRESS RITE! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2006, 02:21 PM~5919533
> *:biggrin:  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HA HA HA!U NO Y LIL BRO WROTE UR NAME AND SHIT OVER THE FONE AND HE PROLY MISS HEARD ME....MYBAD BRO....AT LEAST HE GOT THE ADRESS RITE! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:

yea thank god he got that right!!! lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 7 2006, 03:24 PM~5919553
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> yea thank god he got that right!!! lol
> *


LOL THANK GOD!AND I HOPE U GET MINE RITE!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2006, 02:26 PM~5919572
> *LOL THANK GOD!AND I HOPE U GET MINE RITE!
> *



fosho dont trip


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 7 2006, 03:33 PM~5919619
> *fosho dont trip
> *


IGHT KOOL! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:ugh: vs. :uh: = :around:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

BILLY+HIS TRIKE=GAY.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2006, 06:35 PM~5920611
> *BILLY+HIS TRIKE=GAY.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

***+ **** = isaac sanchez


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HA HA HAH!!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

BITCH.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

stop fightin u 2


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

sorry sir


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh: :ugh: :uh: :ugh: uffin: :angel:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:guns: :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:happysad: :tongue:  :happysad: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:guns: :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:around: :around: :around: :barf: i hate that roler coaster!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HA HA HAH AH AH A!!!!!WTF????


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 01:31 PM~5925838
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

RIMS WER SENT TO DAY....SHOULD B HERE BY FRIDAY SATURDAY OR SUNDAY...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pm sent criminal.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

PM SENT LIL GUY.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

go find that shit criminal.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 8 2006, 08:30 PM~5929150
> *go find that shit criminal.
> *


  IT COULDNT GO FAR CUZ IT WAZ SITTIN ON MY MAC TOOL BOX.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 07:34 PM~5929189
> * IT COULDNT GO FAR CUZ IT WAZ SITTIN ON MY MAC TOOL BOX.
> *


then fukin find it niger.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 8 2006, 08:36 PM~5929212
> *then fukin find it niger.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

find it


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 8 2006, 08:48 PM~5929324
> *find it
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

U Have triple gold barreing cups 

chrome and gold custom rims

and 2 triple gold lips coming your way homie

:0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2006, 05:30 PM~5936034
> *U Have triple gold barreing cups
> 
> chrome and gold custom rims
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :worship: :worship:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2006, 05:37 PM~5936088
> *
> *


EY BRO DO U HAVE AND OTHER GOLD PARTS OFF UR BIKE LIKE DA FENDERS OR PEDALS OR SUMIN?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 04:38 PM~5936095
> *EY BRO DO U HAVE AND OTHER GOLD PARTS OFF UR BIKE LIKE DA FENDERS OR PEDALS OR SUMIN?
> *



i dont have the fender or pedals i sold them a long ass time ago

but naw i have nomore gold for ya


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2006, 05:40 PM~5936109
> *i dont have the fender or pedals i sold them a long ass time ago
> 
> but naw i have nomore gold for ya
> *


O OK..THATTS KOOL THEN....SO ALL U GOT IS THE FORK LEFT?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

PLATER/KUSTOM SHIT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 05:42 PM~5936122
> *PLATER/KUSTOM SHIT
> *


  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 04:41 PM~5936119
> *O OK..THATTS KOOL THEN....SO ALL U GOT IS THE FORK LEFT?
> *



suposably the homie sent out the payment for it like 2 days ago so probly tomarrow i will get it :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2006, 05:43 PM~5936138
> *suposably the homie sent out the payment for it like 2 days ago so probly tomarrow i will get it :uh:
> *


OK....IF HE DONT COME THREW ILL GET IT AND DID U WELD THE CHAIN PART BACK 2GETHER AND REPLATE IT?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 04:45 PM~5936150
> *OK....IF HE DONT COME THREW ILL GET IT AND DID U WELD THE CHAIN PART BACK 2GETHER AND REPLATE IT?
> *


nope i just cleaned it all up like i did your rims


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i said that was on them if they wanted 2 buy it and it was their choise i was just selling everything as is


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 05:43 PM~5936135
> *
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK....CUZ I WAZ LOOKIN AT THOSE SUPPORT BARS AND THEY LOOK PRETTY GOOD 4RUM WAT I CAN C.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 04:51 PM~5936199
> *O OK....CUZ I WAZ LOOKIN AT THOSE SUPPORT BARS AND THEY LOOK PRETTY GOOD 4RUM WAT I CAN C.
> *



they are good when they are all tightened up and everything u can still ride on them i just wouldnt bounce the bike on them or anything


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2006, 05:54 PM~5936235
> *they are good when they are all tightened up and everything u can still ride on them i just wouldnt bounce the bike on them or anything
> *


 :0  SO WOULD U SELL THEM BY THERE SELF OR NO?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

if this guy dont come through i'll sell u all the gold off of it


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2006, 06:03 PM~5936305
> *if this guy dont come through i'll sell u all the gold off of it
> *


 :0 ALRIGHT KOOL CUZ THATS WAT I WAZ TRYIN TO GET 2.


----------



## RedEyeRideR (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 20 2006, 07:11 PM~5465161
> *THIS WAS THE BIKE BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...



how much for a seat like that one i need one ? if you can help me o ut let me know thanks homie


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedEyeRideR_@Aug 10 2006, 05:59 AM~5939685
> *how much for a seat like that one i need one ? if you can help me o ut let me know thanks homie
> *


MINE IZ THE OG SEAT I THINK....BUT UM U CAN GET A NORMAL ONE 4RUM DLK ON HERE 4 A CHEAP PRICE.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

damn that bike has come a long way, you should have held on to those forks though


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Aug 10 2006, 02:39 PM~5942565
> *damn that bike has come a long way, you should have held on to those forks though
> *


I YEA I NO....I REGRET GETTING RID OF THEM.  IVE BEN LOOKIN AROUND EVERY ONCE INA WILE BUT I NEED SUM THAT R SHOW CHROMED.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

when i start working again im gonna try to make a set like that


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Aug 10 2006, 02:39 PM~5942565
> *damn that bike has come a long way, you should have held on to those forks though
> *


I YEA I NO....I REGRET GETTING RID OF THEM.  IVE BEN LOOKIN AROUND EVERY ONCE INA WILE BUT I NEED SUM THAT R SHOW CHROMED.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OK HERES MY BIKE NOW SORRY 4 THE BAD PIC.....IT WAZ TOOKEN BY MY FONE..


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

nice!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THANX BRO.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2006, 04:36 PM~5943496
> *OK HERES MY BIKE NOW SORRY 4 THE BAD PIC.....IT WAZ TOOKEN BY MY FONE..
> 
> 
> ...



DAYMN I CANT WAIT 2 SEE THEM NEW RIMS ON IT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 10 2006, 06:06 PM~5943639
> *DAYMN I CANT WAIT 2 SEE THEM NEW RIMS ON IT
> *


SAME HERE BRO!I HOPE THEY GET HERE SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Custom Fender on the front would look better...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 10 2006, 06:16 PM~5943699
> *Custom Fender on the front would look better...
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT.....BUT ALL I NEED IZ ONE...."4 NOW".


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

eyy can u try 2 get a better pic of that badge i sent u????


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 10 2006, 06:22 PM~5943729
> *eyy can u try 2 get a better pic of that badge i sent u????
> *


SURE.HERE!IZ THIS GOOD?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2006, 05:26 PM~5943750
> *SURE.HERE!IZ THIS GOOD?
> 
> 
> ...



Looks Bad ass :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin: THANX BRO!I JUZ CANT WAIT TO C THE RIMS ON THERE N THE CUPS.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

TIGHTEN YOUR CHAIN YOUR GOING TO SCRACH YOUR PAINT AND BE MAD


----------



## chris montano (Jul 21, 2006)

JEY HOMIE DOES DLK GOTTA WEBSITE?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA I NO I PULLD MY WHEEL BACK SO IT WOULD TIGHTEN AND IT WORKS FINE N DANDY.....N I LEAVE MY GOLD CHAIN OFF MOST OF THE TIME....I PUT MY OTHER ONE ON WHEN I RIDE AROUND SO IT WOULDNT GET FUCKD UP....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris montano_@Aug 10 2006, 08:57 PM~5944894
> *JEY HOMIE DOES DLK GOTTA WEBSITE?
> *


YE4 BRO JUZ CLICK HERE. http://www.downlowkustomz.com/


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

looking good Lil Criminal!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THANX BRO!I APRICIATE IT!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THESE MITE B MY NEXT BUILD UPS....IM NOT SURE YET.....I MITE SELL THEM.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pm me on a price on the red schwinn.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

BIKES LOOKING GOOD CRIMINAL JUST GET RID OF THE SEAT N THE GRIPS


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA BO BUT I DONT NO WAT I WANNA GO WITH 4 THE SEAT OR GRIPS.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

A BLACK VELOUR SEAT N SUM PLAIN BLAK GRIPS


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NAH BRO MOST BIKES GOT THAT....I WANT SUMIN DIFFERENT....N NOT STORE BOUGHT.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

CUSTOM SEAT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA....N WHO KNOWS WAT KIND OF GRIPS....MAYBE TRIPPLE GOLD TWISTED ONES....


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

GET SUM TWISTED WONS N THEN TRIPPE GOLD EM


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THATS WAT I MEAN....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ima think about the frame okay.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

GET IT LIL GUY


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IGHT BRO.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

try and find any numbers on it.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ILL LOOK AGAIN....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

okay dude im mad and sad right now. :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

Y?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

CUZ I TOOK HIS FRAME


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

man thats wrong i already agreed to get it, and i was gona pay him next carshow and i had his money. i agreed to get it like 2 months ago and it was suposed to be sold to me.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

YES MAN I HAD AGREED WAY BEFOR DAT LIKE SINCE THE FIRST TIME HE SAID IT WAS FOR SALE N HE SAID WHOEVER SHOWS UP WITH THE MOENY FRIST


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

fukit il find another


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

MOMEY TALKS MAN


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

mummys dont talk :uh:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 11 2006, 06:24 PM~5950434
> *mummys dont talk  :uh:
> *


OH SHIT MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Eyy isaac that one homie came through with the money on the forks so i guess that means no gold for u  

lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAM....THAT SUX....BUT ITS ALL GOOD BRO....IM GLAD TO GET THE PARTS THAT I COULD FROM U!  AND I HOPE MY RIMS GET HERE 2MORRO.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 13 2006, 04:14 PM~5960171
> *DAM....THAT SUX....BUT ITS ALL GOOD BRO....IM GLAD TO GET THE PARTS THAT I COULD FROM U!  AND I HOPE MY RIMS GET HERE 2MORRO.
> *




uffin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OH YEA I GOT BAD NEWS.....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 13 2006, 05:19 PM~5960202
> *OH YEA I GOT BAD NEWS.....
> *


u didnt pick no girls up at the mall?????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 13 2006, 04:19 PM~5960202
> *OH YEA I GOT BAD NEWS.....
> *



:dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA BILLY UR RITE CUZ MY MOM AND LIL BRO WAZ WIT ME....N I WAZ SIRPRISED 2 C U UP THERE....AND THE RIMS DIDNT COME IN TIME 4 THE FOTO SHOOT SO I DIDNT GET IN THE MAGAZINE.....  AND ILL TRY 4 NXT MONTH....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

dammmm that sucks


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

yeah


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 13 2006, 05:24 PM~5960224
> *YEA BILLY UR RITE CUZ MY MOM AND LIL BRO WAZ WIT ME....N I WAZ SIRPRISED 2 C U UP THERE....AND THE RIMS DIDNT COME IN TIME 4 THE FOTO SHOOT SO I DIDNT GET IN THE MAGAZINE.....  AND ILL TRY 4 NXT MONTH....
> *


yeah i was like wtf is issac doing out here?????


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 13 2006, 05:25 PM~5960227
> *
> 
> dammmm  that sucks
> *


YEA I WAZ PIST....BUT WAT COULD I DO YA NO.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 13 2006, 05:26 PM~5960231
> *yeah i was like wtf is issac doing out here?????
> *


HA HA HA.....YEA SAME HERE....I HAD TO GET SUM CORTEZ'S AND KSWISS'S.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 13 2006, 05:29 PM~5960246
> *HA HA HA.....YEA SAME HERE....I HAD TO GET SUM CORTEZ'S AND KSWISS'S.
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

fuck the magazine


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

all my shoes look like shit, i need new ones. the best ones i got are the wal-mart house shoes. they look allright but one has a hole in it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Aug 13 2006, 05:40 PM~5960320
> *all my shoes look like shit, i need new ones. the best ones i got are the wal-mart house shoes. they look allright but one has a hole in it
> *


 :roflmao: go buy some new ones


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Aug 13 2006, 05:40 PM~5960320
> *all my shoes look like shit, i need new ones. the best ones i got are the wal-mart house shoes. they look allright but one has a hole in it
> *


just put some duct tape on it and your good to go


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Aug 13 2006, 04:44 PM~5960342
> *just put some duct tape on it and your good to go
> *


good idea, that spray adhesive didnt work


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I GOT 2 PAIRS OF SHOEZ YESTERDAY 4 $126!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 13 2006, 05:47 PM~5960368
> *I GOT 2 PAIRS OF SHOEZ YESTERDAY 4 $126!
> *


rich ass mother fucker!!!!!!!lol jp thats how much one pair of my shoes almost cost


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

MY 21'S COST 190 AND MY 7'S SOST 140.BOTH J'S.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 13 2006, 05:51 PM~5960396
> *MY 21'S COST 190 AND MY 7'S SOST 140.BOTH J'S.
> *


  ummmmm j's lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DID U GET ANY KICKS WILE U WER THERE?OR WER U JUZ WINDOW SHOPPIN?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 13 2006, 05:56 PM~5960420
> *DID U GET ANY KICKS WILE U WER THERE?OR WER U JUZ WINDOW SHOPPIN?
> *


my lil bro got some white and red j's, i went to a different store and got some clothes


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OH...KU KU....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 13 2006, 04:51 PM~5960396
> *MY 21'S COST 190 AND MY 7'S SOST 140.BOTH J'S.
> *


THAT WHY I WEAR CORTEZ AND CHUCKS THEY CHEAPER :biggrin: GOT THEM IN BLACK AND IN BLUE AND IN WHITE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Aug 13 2006, 09:20 PM~5961854
> *THAT WHY I WEAR CORTEZ AND CHUCKS THEY CHEAPER  :biggrin: GOT THEM IN BLACK AND IN BLUE AND IN WHITE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT SOME ALL BKLACK CUCKS TOO BUT ALL THE REST R J'S AND ONE PAIR OF BABES


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wow


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 09:28 PM~5961913
> *wow
> *


RAULS MAD HES BANNED FROM THE MALL 4 EVER


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Aug 13 2006, 09:20 PM~5961854
> *THAT WHY I WEAR CORTEZ AND CHUCKS THEY CHEAPER  :biggrin: GOT THEM IN BLACK AND IN BLUE AND IN WHITE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT SUM RED CORTEZ'S WITE ONES N BLACK ONES....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 13 2006, 09:30 PM~5961921
> *RAULS MAD HES BANNED FROM THE MALL 4 EVER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 13 2006, 08:31 PM~5961930
> *I GOT SUM RED CORTEZ'S WITE ONES N BLACK ONES....
> *


  I GOT THE BLUE ONES BUT ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=24802197


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

ALL TALK AND NO BUILD :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 13 2006, 08:32 PM~5961934
> *:biggrin: i wana build a blue dodgers trike.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 14 2006, 04:36 PM~5967329
> *http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=24802197
> *


 :uh: WTF?TAKE THAT SHIT SUM WERE ELSE BRO....WE ALL NO UR A RAT OK.U PROVED UR POINT SO KICK ROCKS FU.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 12:47 PM~5972997
> *:uh: WTF?TAKE THAT SHIT SUM WERE ELSE BRO....WE ALL NO UR A RAT OK.U PROVED UR POINT SO KICK ROCKS FU.
> *


SOMEONES MAD :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

lets whore this bitch,
















































not


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Aug 14 2006, 04:50 PM~5967398
> *ALL TALK AND NO BUILD :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


AND NO RIMS.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What are we waiting for?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

U GOING TO THE SATURDAY SHOW ON FLORIN??????ANY ONE??????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 15 2006, 11:51 AM~5973036
> *U GOING TO THE SATURDAY SHOW ON FLORIN??????ANY ONE??????
> *


do you have any more info in it?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

X2....WATS THE TIME AND ALL THAT GUD STUFF....AND IZ IT A SHOW OR WAZ UP?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

WORD.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

HOLD ON ILL FIND IT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 15 2006, 12:57 PM~5973104
> *HOLD ON ILL FIND IT
> *


HURRY UP.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

Holy Fire Weekend "06 Car & Bike Mega Show 
Benefiting The Sacramento Food Bank 

Show Date: Saturday August 19th 2006
Move-in time: 7:00am
Show Time: 10:00am

New Covenant Christian Ministries
Event Location: 2251 Florin Road / 24th street
Phone: 916-395-6400 or 916-271-5131

******* Hip-hop Music video Shoot Live @ the show *******
Hip-Hop Recording artist Gospel Gangstaz: Original G Unit of Christian Rap
Check out artis website: My Webpage

Car Show Categories 
Best SUV
Best Truck
Best Lowrider
Best Import
Best Luzury
Best Domestid
Best Classic
Best Bike
Best Car Audio
Best Car Hop

Registration forms http://www.holyfireweekend.com/
$25= REGISTRATION FEE 
$30=DAY OF EVENT REGISTRATION FEE

Bring your canned food donations and receive an 
additional .05 cents per can off Registration.
**limited 5 cans**
or 
$3.00 off Registration with flyer

for more show / music video shoot info call Eric @ 916-271-5131


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

30 DOLLARS TO REGISTER UR BIKE???? :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 15 2006, 11:59 AM~5973127
> *Holy Fire Weekend "06 Car & Bike Mega Show
> Benefiting The Sacramento Food Bank
> 
> ...


Im not sure Im going to go.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 01:05 PM~5973209
> *30 DOLLARS TO REGISTER UR BIKE???? :uh:
> *


CALL THEM AND ASK THEM BUT I DONT THINK IT WOULD BE 30 BUCKS 4 A BIKE


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 01:06 PM~5973212
> *Im not sure Im going to go.
> *


YOU CANT GO U HAVE TO STAY BACK AND WORK ON MY FORKS :biggrin: JP I THINK IAM GOING BUT NO BIKE JUST A 65 RAG SS IMPALA


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

30 DOLLARS TO REGISTER UR BIKE???? :uh:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

OK SO WHERE IN THIS WHOLE TOPIC ARE THERE PICS OF THE ACTUAL BUILD UP CAUSE I HAVENT SEEN ANY


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

Phone: 916-395-6400 or 916-271-5131

CALL THEM AND ASK THEM ABOUT THE BIKES


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THERE AINT NOTHING TO BUILD UP CUZ MY DAM RIMS HAVENT CAME YET....ITS BEN ALMOST A WEEK NOW....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 15 2006, 01:11 PM~5973251
> *OK SO WHERE IN THIS WHOLE TOPIC ARE THERE PICS OF THE ACTUAL BUILD UP CAUSE I HAVENT SEEN ANY
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 15 2006, 12:11 PM~5973251
> *OK SO WHERE IN THIS WHOLE TOPIC ARE THERE PICS OF THE ACTUAL BUILD UP CAUSE I HAVENT SEEN ANY
> *


SUE!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 01:13 PM~5973273
> *SUE!!!
> *


YOU GONNA BE MY LAWYER


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 15 2006, 12:16 PM~5973293
> *YOU GONNA BE MY LAWYER
> *


no.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

WOMP WOMP WOMP WOMP WOMP :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OK I JUZ GOT MY PARTS FINNALY. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 12:48 PM~5973575
> *OK I JUZ GOT MY PARTS FINNALY. :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 01:49 PM~5973583
> *pics?
> *


HERE U GO










:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent. :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 01:51 PM~5973603
> *pm sent.  :roflmao:
> *


PM RESENT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HA HA HA....OK HERE.....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 01:53 PM~5973621
> *HA HA HA....OK HERE.....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD KNOW GO PUT THEM ON , U CAN SEE MY HOUSE FROM THERE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I DONT GOT MY BIKE....AND YEA ME 2!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 01:58 PM~5973664
> *I DONT GOT MY BIKE....AND YEA ME 2!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wheres the third one?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 02:01 PM~5973690
> *wheres the third one?
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 15 2006, 02:00 PM~5973679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 02:03 PM~5973717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 02:01 PM~5973690
> *wheres the third one?
> *


MYBAD....THAT WAZ MENT 4 BILLY....AND THE RIMS AND CUPS R 4 MY RED BIKE....ITS ALMOST DONE.....THEN IMA GET TO WORK ON MY TRIKE....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 02:06 PM~5973748
> *MYBAD....THAT WAZ MENT 4 BILLY....AND THE RIMS AND CUPS R 4 MY RED BIKE....ITS ALMOST DONE.....THEN IMA GET TO WORK ON MY TRIKE....
> *


WHERES YOUR RED BIKE???????


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

53 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
48 Members: Nasty84, Billy, bluepridelowride13, bizzle, 1989pinklacon3, TIME MACHINE, OURLIFE, Ding Chavez, Perro, impalastyle, GICruiser, MrBiggs7, Vayzfinest, Big Rich, Mizz_Diabla, I.N.K, I Drag A55, htowns_players, SUPREME69, hot$tuff5964, Hny Brn Eyz, southside groovin, NaptownSwangin, ANUTHASICCFOE, Prime Time, QUEEN OF LOWRIDING, Bejeweled_65, fallen, 540BOY, locs_650, RollerZ 57, AutoMini, mrtravieso, Killer Kali, houtex64, hillbillyrider, johnnychingas, T BONE, FORTWORTHAZTEC, illy_19, gonzalj, mr box, FLIPXICAN, Sanchez 1, Frontwalker, bigdaddyfatsack, 66LOU, 86TXMonte


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 15 2006, 02:08 PM~5973763
> *WHERES YOUR RED BIKE???????
> *


I HAVE NO IDEA.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 01:06 PM~5973748
> *MYBAD....THAT WAZ MENT 4 BILLY....AND THE RIMS AND CUPS R 4 MY RED BIKE....ITS ALMOST DONE.....THEN IMA GET TO WORK ON MY TRIKE....
> *


How are you going top put that rim on the back of your red bike? Do you have a new hub for it?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 02:11 PM~5973794
> *I HAVE NO IDEA.....
> *


U GOT JACKED BY A SURENO


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA IMA GET EVERYTHING NEW 4 THE RIMS....CUZ MY OTHER BERRINGS N SHIT IN MY OTHER RIMS R FUCKD UP....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

check out my og avitar.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 06:31 PM~5976002
> *:0
> *


shes nice huh.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i changed it too the black one.i didnt like the other one.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

U FUKT IT UP....Y U STRETCH IT OUT?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 15 2006, 07:28 PM~5975986
> *check out my og avitar.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

whats it mean????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:uh: shut up


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 15 2006, 08:56 PM~5976576
> *whats it mean????
> *


its what YOU do best


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy is mad he cant be a big guy


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 08:57 PM~5976590
> *lil guy is mad he cant be a big guy
> *


lol ahahahahahahaha


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 15 2006, 07:57 PM~5976582
> *:uh:  shut up
> *


fuk you lil bitch fukin newb!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 07:57 PM~5976590
> *lil guy is mad he cant be a big guy
> *


do you realy wana start cutty! :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 15 2006, 09:01 PM~5976623
> *do you realy wana start cutty! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 15 2006, 07:59 PM~5976610
> *fuk you lil bitch fukin newb!
> *


who the hell you think u are I HAVE FEELINGS TOO.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 15 2006, 08:03 PM~5976644
> *who the hell you think u are I HAVE FEELINGS TOO.
> *


sorry i was just playing. are you still my friend.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guys on his period


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

no bitch. :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 15 2006, 08:05 PM~5976657
> *sorry i was just playing. are you still my friend.
> *


yes.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

are u talkin to yourself ***


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 08:08 PM~5976686
> *are u talkin to yourself ***
> *


no to your mama.















:cheesy: fight


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

when cutty was young he used put a 'A' at the end of his name. :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:nono:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 08:19 PM~5976756
> *:nono:
> *


you dont get it do you.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im leaving. :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THAT MEANS STOP.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 08:23 PM~5976779
> *THAT MEANS STOP.
> *


@kay +hen !ll [email protected]


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 08:23 PM~5976779
> *THAT MEANS STOP.
> *


@kay +hen !ll [email protected]


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

so what happend to the build????.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WAT BUILD?I DONT GOT MY BIKE.....AND MY RIMS R JUZ SITTIN HERE.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what happend to your bike man.

you got jacked??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 15 2006, 08:39 PM~5976914
> *what happend to your bike man.
> 
> you got jacked??
> *


All these fools are going to see you at the show.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NAH ITS AT MY MOMS.N WAT U MEAN RAUL?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 08:41 PM~5976926
> *All these fools are going to see you at the show.
> *


get to the point?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 08:41 PM~5976926
> *All these fools are going to see you at the show.
> *


get to the point?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hey those gold lips i sent u was pretty bad huh


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 15 2006, 09:53 PM~5976969
> *hey those gold lips i sent u was pretty bad huh
> *


YEA BRO I WAZ LOOKIN AT THEM N MAN THEY WER KINDA FADED IM GLAD U CHANGED THEM!THANX BRO.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 08:41 PM~5976926
> *All these fools are going to see you at the show.
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 09:57 PM~5976994
> *YEA BRO I WAZ LOOKIN AT THEM N MAN THEY WER KINDA FADED IM GLAD U CHANGED THEM!THANX BRO.
> *



i think it looks better with the chrome lip anyways because u dont wanna have all gold rims it would just draw the attention off of everything else on your bike i think these wheels would look perfect


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 16 2006, 12:34 AM~5976873
> *WAT BUILD?I DONT GOT MY BIKE.....AND MY RIMS R JUZ SITTIN HERE.[
> *


kinky


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 15 2006, 10:00 PM~5977029
> *i think it looks better with the chrome lip anyways because u dont wanna have all gold rims it would just draw the attention off of everything else on your bike i think these wheels would look perfect
> *


YEA I AGREE!  AND DID U HAVE ANY SPOKES LEFT 4RUM CHANGING THEM AROUND?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 10:06 PM~5977070
> *YEA I AGREE!  AND DID U HAVE ANY SPOKES LEFT 4RUM CHANGING THEM AROUND?
> *



yes i do have SOME spokes.. why??


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

GOLD ONEZ?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2006, 10:17 PM~5977141
> *GOLD ONEZ?
> *



not alot of gold ones probly 10 cuz i had 2 throw alot of rusted and bent ones out

i put all the good spokes on your rims and kept the ugly lookin ones that need replateing


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK KOOL! :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK KOOL! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

RETURN MY PM CRIMINAL.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OK MY BIKE IZ FINNALY DONE!{4 NOW}TELLME WAT U THINK.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

now you can buy little things  like sprocket , crank pedals handle bars grips seat :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YUP.I DO!BUT THE ONLY THING IS I DONT NO WAT TO GO WITH 4 THE SEAT OR GRIPS.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 20 2006, 05:06 PM~6006495
> *YUP.I DO!BUT THE ONLY THING IS I DONT NO WAT TO GO WITH 4 THE SEAT OR GRIPS.
> *


chrome seat and red grips


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 20 2006, 05:18 PM~6006541
> *chrome seat and red grips
> *


yes that seat needs to go asap


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

yeah the peddles look outa place, and the seat aint my style. too fat for vinyl. other than that, looks real firme.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

CHROME SEAT?I WANT A CUSTOM SEAT....MAYBE A CUTOUT CHROME SEAT?GO R I DONT NO....AND CUSTOM GRIPS.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

trust me get a chrome seat pan and get it pinstriped


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ALRIGHT.AND STRIPPED THE SAME CULOR I HOPE?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya same color as on the frame! u can always get a custom seat to put on top like my green bike is


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IGHT KU....WEL UM LET ME ORDER A SEAT PAN RITE REAL QUICK.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 20 2006, 05:50 PM~6006697
> *ALRIGHT.AND STRIPPED THE SAME CULOR I HOPE?
> *


the you have to be really careful and not ride it as much  but just get a chrome seat pan  and then get some chrome grips


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 20 2006, 06:54 PM~6006735
> *the you have to be really careful and not ride it as much    but just get a chrome seat pan   and then get some chrome grips
> *


TWISTED GRIPS?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya u cant ride it much or put a towl over the seat before u ride it


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ALRIGHT IMA TRY TO HIT UP DARREN AND GET TWISTED GRIPS AND SEAT PAN AND I NEED TO HIT UP THE GUY THAT DID MY FRAME,


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 20 2006, 07:03 PM~6006797
> *ALRIGHT IMA TRY TO HIT UP DARREN AND GET TWISTED GRIPS AND SEAT PAN AND I NEED TO HIT UP THE GUY THAT DID MY FRAME,
> *


cutty pinstripes :biggrin: 

and clown confusion does upholsterey :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya i can prolly pinstripe it just get the colors he used on the frame


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I DONT WANT DOTS ALL OVER MY SHIT THO.AND PICS OF clown confusion's WORK?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 20 2006, 06:44 PM~6007035
> *I DONT WANT DOTS ALL OVER MY SHIT THO.AND PICS OF clown confusion's WORK?
> *


fool not everything i do i put dots on :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 20 2006, 06:00 PM~6006462
> *OK MY BIKE IZ FINNALY DONE!{4 NOW}TELLME WAT U THINK.
> 
> 
> ...


gay!!!!!






























jp looks good but u need some new shit still


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 20 2006, 07:44 PM~6007037
> *fool not everything i do i put dots on  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 20 2006, 07:44 PM~6007037
> *fool not everything i do i put dots on  :uh:
> *


O OK.AND HOW MUCH DUZ THE PAINT COST?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 20 2006, 07:44 PM~6007035
> *I DONT WANT DOTS ALL OVER MY SHIT THO.AND PICS OF clown confusion's WORK?
> *


rauls display


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 20 2006, 07:45 PM~6007043
> * looks good but u need some new shit still
> *


YEA I NO.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 20 2006, 07:48 PM~6007057
> *rauls display
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

LOOKIN REAL KLEAN HOMIE!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Aug 20 2006, 07:52 PM~6007089
> *LOOKIN REAL KLEAN HOMIE!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 THANX BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

LUVING DA BODY WORK....DID U DO IT URSELF???


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I DIDNT DO THE METAL WORK JUZ THE BONDO....AND PAINT.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

THATS SUM PLAYA SHIT  ...IM HOPIN 2 START MY OWN PRETTY SOON....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 20 2006, 06:47 PM~6007056
> *O OK.AND HOW MUCH DUZ THE PAINT COST?
> *


to pinstirpe the pan 35


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 20 2006, 08:21 PM~6007295
> *to pinstirpe the pan 35
> *


GOD DAM ILL DO IT 4 20 AND U BUY THE PAINT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

35?ND BILL U NO HOW 2 STRIP?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Aug 20 2006, 08:06 PM~6007191
> *THATS SUM PLAYA SHIT  ...IM HOPIN 2 START MY OWN PRETTY SOON....
> *


LOL!4$HO!AND UR GETTIN A BIKE?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bullshit billy


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

YEAH I CAN JUST AS GOOD AS CUTTY, JUST BUY ME THE SHIT I NEED AND ILL DO DOTS TO :biggrin: AND DRAW LINES


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 20 2006, 09:34 PM~6007337
> *LOL!4$HO!AND UR GETTIN A BIKE?
> *


yea...im hopin 2 get started....then i wanna throw all da cash into da ride instead.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THATS KOOL BRO!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billy is just beein a smart ass now


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck this shit up........


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.DONT MOVE.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah lue pride just pmed me and said criminals moms a hoe


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

put that squart gun down


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

crabs coming from the vaginal area


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 05:09 PM~6020049
> *yeah lue pride just pmed me and said criminals moms a hoe
> *


HEZ GUNNA B SEEIN THAT GUN IN HIS FACE NXT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 04:09 PM~6020050
> *put that squart gun down
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i had a squart gun just like that when i was a kid got it from the ice cream man car ran it over n broke it


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 05:09 PM~6020049
> *yeah lue pride just pmed me and said criminals moms a hoe
> *


WHE ALREADY NEW THAT SIC U DIDNT HAVE TO TELL US


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 22 2006, 04:09 PM~6020046
> *NO.DONT MOVE.
> 
> 
> ...


i think its one of those lighters ??


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 22 2006, 05:12 PM~6020082
> *i think its one of those lighters ??
> *


 :0 
:nono:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 22 2006, 04:12 PM~6020077
> *WHE ALREADY NEW THAT SIC U DIDNT HAVE TO TELL US
> *


i didnt but now i know !!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 22 2006, 05:12 PM~6020077
> *WHE ALREADY NEW THAT SIC U DIDNT HAVE TO TELL US
> *


yeah i was bullshittin. but damnnnnnnnnnnnnn

hoeowned...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 04:14 PM~6020092
> *yeah i was bullshittin. but damnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> hoeowned...
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

The RIms Look Good On The Bike Homie :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 22 2006, 05:15 PM~6020102
> *The RIms Look Good On The Bike Homie :cheesy:
> *


THANX BRO!AND IT ONLY COST ME 2O TO GET THEM DONE....THE BACK ONE WAZ HELLA BENT THO....I STILL GOTTA GET IT TRUED....AND EVERYTHING LLOKS GOOD!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shes a hoe.. you know she a hoe...
how do u know..
capser told me so.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 04:16 PM~6020118
> *shes a hoe.. you know she a hoe...
> how do u know..
> capser told me so.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ENUF. :nono:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 22 2006, 05:17 PM~6020125
> *HOMIE PUT YOU TOY AWAY AND GET A REAL ONE LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


TURN IT THE OTHER WAY. PINCHE WAY.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

casper got fat fingers.clean your nails...
i heard cutty does manicures for bike parts


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 22 2006, 05:19 PM~6020129
> *TURN IT THE OTHER WAY. PINCHE WAY.
> *


PORQUE


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 04:19 PM~6020132
> *casper got fat fingers.clean your nails...
> i heard cutty does manicures for bike parts
> *



:uh: :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 22 2006, 04:20 PM~6020140
> *PORQUE
> *


he wants you to aim it at cutty and put him out of his misery.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 04:19 PM~6020132
> *casper got fat fingers.clean your nails...
> i heard cutty does manicures for bike parts
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 22 2006, 05:20 PM~6020140
> *PORQUE
> *


JUZ WANA C IT.AND NO MORE DESERT EAGLE 4 ME.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cuttys girl says shes gangsta


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 05:26 PM~6020190
> *cuttys girl says shes gangsta
> 
> 
> ...


SHE GOT THOSE 4RUM THE DOLLAR STORE....I SEEN THEM THERE.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

my dad got 2 ak's a berreta pistol and a shotgun and a 38 snub. i shot the 38 its fukin loud. :biggrin: 

i cant tell you what i shot at or who.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

sic sucks black men penis for bike parts


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

shot at raul n his sureno freinds lil guy?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 04:29 PM~6020219
> *shot at raul n his sureno freinds lil guy?
> *


yes indeed.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 05:29 PM~6020219
> *shot at raul n his sureno freinds lil guy?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 05:28 PM~6020212
> *sic sucks black men penis for bike parts
> *


wow.. real funny..
corny ass stalker..

all cutty needs are sum stunna glasses like ******* billy..
and you look like the "uni bomber"


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

sics mad all becuse of lil criminal in his topic


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

BILLY AKA "B"


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the B stands for bitch


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 05:35 PM~6020264
> *sics mad all becuse of lil criminal in his topic
> *


OH YES HE IZ.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

the ak's arnt that heavy. almost as long as a 2Oin frame.



im gona do a drive by on cutty. ill be there in 2O min. :biggrin: 













IM SERIUS!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bring it on dip shit


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 04:36 PM~6020273
> *the B stands for bitch
> *


:rofl:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 04:38 PM~6020289
> *bring it on dip shit
> *


okay ill be there soon just gotta find the clip.  



found it. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Aug 22 2006, 05:35 PM~6020264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the proper way.
oh' yes he *is*

and btw.. no im not


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

ya'll got to shut your asses up lil wanna be internet gangster.....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 05:42 PM~6020324
> *no... i just dont want people looking for the progress pics.. and see yall 4 bitches callin each other ****.. and talkin bout who fucked  whos mom..
> 
> the proper way.
> ...


I NO WAT THE PROPER WAY IZ.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

then use it.. cuz u type like shit homie..the number 4 is not a "a"


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 06:10 PM~6020532
> *then use it.. cuz u type like shit homie..the number 4 is not a "a"
> *


DONT TRIP BRO..U STILL GET GET WAT IS SAYS DONT U.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sometimes..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

GO BACK TO CHAT YOU "CHAT ****" :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 22 2006, 06:45 PM~6020346
> *ya'll got to shut your asses up lil wanna be internet gangster.....
> *


:uh: not again with that shit......


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

$ùp føøL 

ì pæst gràdè ím iÑ TënTh gr


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 23 2006, 07:31 AM~6023845
> *$ùp føøL
> 
> ì pæst gràdè ím iÑ TënTh gr
> *


sophmore :cheesy: omg who cares??


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

VV!-!47$ ^ [email protected]$$!<


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 23 2006, 03:06 PM~6026806
> *VV!-!47$  ^  [email protected]$$!<
> *


whats up issac


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK...SHIT JUZ KICKIN BACK.  N U?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

$4^^3 }{3r3


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 23 2006, 01:55 PM~6026684
> *sophmore :cheesy: omg who cares??
> *


fuk you bish. :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 23 2006, 03:17 PM~6026925
> *$4^^3    }{3r3
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 23 2006, 03:19 PM~6026947
> *fuk you bish. :angry:
> *


dotn cry atleast u made it to the 10th grade unlike cutty droped out at 6th grade :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 23 2006, 03:17 PM~6026925
> *$4^^3    }{3r3
> *


same here :cheesy: god uy cant even read your own typing????


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL!NOW I GET IT!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 23 2006, 02:24 PM~6026994
> *dotn cry atleast u made it to the 10th grade unlike cutty droped out at 6th grade :uh:
> *


billy is still wearin diapers


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HE SHAT HIS DIAPER!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 23 2006, 02:55 PM~6027290
> *billy is still wearin diapers
> *


oh shit. :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billy is brigin his mom to street low so she can change him when he poops his diaper


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

ay criminal whos that in your avatar? post a bigger pic of it...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

he wana get off on her


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

MY GIRL BRO....AND CLICK MY NAME THING AND ITS A BIGGER PIC OF HER AND AFTER THAT DNT THINK ABOUT HER NOMORE.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol hahahahah post it foo on your topic......


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

JUZ CLICK ON MY NAME THANG CU ZMY FOTO BUCKET THANG AINT WORKIN RITE NOW.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

daw, she fine... :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THANX BRO.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh:   cuttys mad


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i did some researching on a engraver $2OOO for a good one. they also got engraving school, i might be interested in that in the future.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

issac why u stillin peoples myspace pics??????lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i also got a art/drawing class so that should really help me out.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WERZ THE SCHOOL AT LIL GUY?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 23 2006, 05:03 PM~6027994
> *WERZ THE SCHOOL AT LIL GUY?
> *


dont know im gona check it right now.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

it dont say weres it at.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THAT WOULD B KOOL TO GO THERE.SO U CAN DO UR OWN WORK....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

bet the school cost some $$$$ tho


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 23 2006, 05:07 PM~6028049
> *THAT WOULD B KOOL TO GO THERE.SO U CAN DO UR OWN WORK....
> *


i know im gona keep lookin around to see other schools. 


http://www.engravingschool.com

^ the link should work.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ITS KOOL.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i saw a bike some were in that site.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billy is haveing a sasuge fest ****


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 23 2006, 06:28 PM~6028275
> *billy is haveing a sasuge fest ****
> *


yeah in your mouth and every body is cumming!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 23 2006, 05:31 PM~6028295
> *yeah in your mouth and every body is cumming!!!!!!!
> *


wooow good come back. :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

that aint shit ill have a better come bat at street low


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 23 2006, 05:34 PM~6028319
> *that aint shit ill have a better come bat at street low
> *


i dont give a fuck. :angry:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

high 5


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

a 5 day 4O hour school
and a $7OO fee.

http://www.johnyweyertsschoolofengraving.com

^ check it out, its in texas.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 23 2006, 06:01 PM~6028551
> *a 5 day 4O hour school
> and a $7OO fee.
> 
> ...


try it now.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

www.engravingstruction.com


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 23 2006, 06:08 PM~6028618
> *http://www.engravingstruction.com
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

damit my links dont work.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

SUP CRIMINAL


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SUP ERIC! :wave:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ANYTHING NEW ON THE BIKE?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

UM NEW TRIM.







AND YES I NO I GOTTA FLAT TIRE....I RAN OVER A BOTTLE TODAY.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

BIKES LLOING GOOD JUST NEED A SEAT GRIPS SUM TWISTED PEDALS N GET A SQUARE TWISTED STERING WEEL


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

AND A NEW SEAT.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

YEA WHO DID UR STRIPING DATMDAE IT HELLA SATND OUT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 25 2006, 10:16 PM~6045798
> *UM NEW TRIM.
> 
> 
> ...


 YOUR BIKE LOOKS GOOD NOW  JUST A LIL BIT OF THINGS LEFT TO DO  U NEED A CUSTOM FRONT FENDER, AND SOME OTHER SHIT, BUT ITS LOOKING ALOT BETTER I THINK :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fool who gave u the idea for the gold trim around the rims?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 26 2006, 12:20 AM~6046481
> *YOUR BIKE LOOKS GOOD NOW   JUST A LIL BIT OF THINGS LEFT TO DO    U NEED A CUSTOM FRONT FENDER, AND SOME OTHER SHIT, BUT ITS LOOKING ALOT BETTER I THINK :biggrin:
> *


THANX.  AND THE PROBLEM WITH THE FRONT FENDER IZ THAT I HAVE 2 GET A SET RITE?ALL I NEED IZ ONE.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 25 2006, 10:21 PM~6045865
> *YEA WHO DID UR STRIPING DATMDAE IT HELLA SATND OUT
> *


A GUY NAMED ANGELO.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 26 2006, 08:15 AM~6047302
> *fool who gave u the idea for the gold trim around the rims?
> *


its a ****** thing.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THAT WOULD B KOOL IF THEY HAD RED TRIM LIKE THAT!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 26 2006, 01:01 PM~6048271
> *THANX.  AND THE PROBLEM WITH THE FRONT FENDER IZ THAT I HAVE 2 GET A SET RITE?ALL I NEED IZ ONE.
> *


make a front one out of the one on your bike


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 26 2006, 01:35 PM~6048668
> * THAT WOULD B KOOL IF THEY HAD RED TRIM LIKE THAT!
> *


they do you just aint looking


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 26 2006, 04:34 PM~6049433
> *they do you just aint looking
> *


blind as a bat


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WAT????WERE IZ IT?


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

FUCK that seats ugly


sorry


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:uh: WOULD U B KIND ENUF TO DONATE ONE????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i may just do that i have a seat pan chromed here


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 4REALZ?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

or did u order one alredy?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NAH BRO I WAZ GONNA HOLD OFF ON IT 4 A WILE....


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 26 2006, 05:44 PM~6049738
> *WAT????WERE IZ IT?
> *


just look around youre local car store swapmeets that have car shit umm flea market ??? i know where to get here but i leave like a million miles away from you so i have no clue ??


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I ALREADY LOOKED AT ALL THE AUTO STORES!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

check the san jo flea market


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ALRIGHT.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

paint your gold trim red.....but i think it will look better gold :cheesy:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

yeah i think it looks good gold too, it matches those pinstripes


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: EY CUTTY U GOT PICS OF THE SEAT PAN?


----------

